# Running feeders for units (Los Angeles)



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Apprentice? GIT OFF YER PHONE AND WORK! lol


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

I am sure that cable is UV rated, however I would think in a decade that sheathing will start to deteriorate from that SoCa sunshine.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Veteran Sparky said:


> I am sure that cable is UV rated, however I would think in a decade that sheathing will start to deteriorate from that SoCa sunshine.


Oh furrshure


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Veteran Sparky said:


> I am sure that cable is UV rated, however I would think in a decade that sheathing will start to deteriorate from that SoCa sunshine.


maybe they will put a tin cover over it after they are through. save it from the copper thieves lol


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Is that teck? In the good ol' US of A? Be still my beating heart......

Sun won't harm teck any more that any other UV rated product. I just looked at some I installed in 1989. Still in the same shape when it was installed.

I knew you guys would come to your senses......


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Sure would depend on the loads being served. Even with a w/p cover those cables are going to be TOASTY in the summer time. Probably not enough to cause problems. 50 years of doing electrical work in Arizona has taught me sun/heat is the killer, maybe not today but someday. 
With that much cable exposed to the sun I am confident that the heat derate was applied. 
Heat de-rating is not something most electricians in CA know about. 

The neutral is supposed to be run with the other conductors, where are they in the tray? Did you make a motor winding for any faults that might happen?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Its amazing how differently things are done on opposite ends of the country. I have NEVER ran cable tray on a rooftop!


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> Its amazing how differently things are done on opposite ends of the country. I have NEVER ran cable tray on a rooftop!


Same, never seen it where I'm from (Houston TX). Cali has such high standards it seems for electrical. Last time I was out there, everything was just so spi-ck and span when it came to electrical. Way different than what you get here.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

JasonCo said:


> Same, never seen it where I'm from (Houston TX). Cali has such high standards it seems for electrical. Last time I was out there, everything was just so spi-ck and span when it came to electrical. Way different than what you get here.


What did yall run, grc?


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Majewski said:


> What did yall run, grc?


You don't get GRC up on our rooftops or really anywhere outside. 99.9% of the work here whether it be on the roof or on the exterior walls, it's all EMT with RT fittings. Even down at the coast that's all you get. Very rarely will you ever see GRC. It's almost non existent unless it's in an area that is subject to physical damage or someone requires it. Can't remember the last time I ran it though, been a couple years... That's just how it's done in Houston lol. Us Houstonians are cheap, too much competition I guess lol


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

JasonCo said:


> You don't get GRC up on our rooftops or really anywhere outside. 99.9% of the work here whether it be on the roof or on the exterior walls, it's all EMT with RT fittings. Even down at the coast that's all you get. Very rarely will you ever see GRC. It's almost non existent unless it's in an area that is subject to physical damage or someone requires it. Can't remember the last time I ran it though, been a couple years... That's just how it's done in Houston lol. Us Houstonians are cheap, too much competition I guess lol


i prefer pvc/pvcmc


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh believe me, PVC is all over the rooftops down here. At least it doesn't rust and corrode like EMT does. I've had to rebuild plenty of rusted services and raceways out here.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

JasonCo said:


> Oh believe me, PVC is all over the rooftops down here. At least it doesn't rust and corrode like EMT does. I've had to rebuild plenty of rusted services and raceways out here.


yup, anything metal dies so hard lol


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

I ain't complaining, keeps the bills paid lol. That and the amount of stolen rooftop services is something we fix on a weekly basis nowadays.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

JasonCo said:


> I ain't complaining, keeps the bills paid lol. That and the amount of stolen rooftop services is something we fix on a weekly basis nowadays.


damn gina


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Veteran Sparky said:


> I am sure that cable is UV rated, however I would think in a decade that sheathing will start to deteriorate from that SoCa sunshine.


It will probably burn or break off into the ocean before that so


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

splatz said:


> It will probably burn or break off into the ocean before that so


California? or the cable?


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

splatz said:


> It will probably burn or break off into the ocean before that so


*splatz*
I'm in MD and they have me almost convinced that my small suburban home at 620 feet above Mean Sea Level will have an ocean front view in just a few years. I'm not sure the Shake and Bake residents of the west coast are a lot worse off. 

Tom Horne


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

hornetd said:


> *splatz*
> I'm in MD and they have me almost convinced that my small suburban home at 620 feet above Mean Sea Level will have an ocean front view in just a few years. I'm not sure the Shake and Bake residents of the west coast are a lot worse off.
> 
> Tom Horne


Want to have some real fun thinking about rising oceans and sand/soil loss? I have a friend who is a surveyor. He told me an amazing fact. Lets say that your property is behind (landward of a waterfront property a neighbour owns. Waters rise and wash away his property, house, soil etc. He loses his property rights permanently believe it or not.
Now, let's say that by depositing soil the river re-builds the land. You now own all tat land to the water, your neighbour never gets it back!
Strange but true. At least here in FL.


----------

